# My first big boy slingshot



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey everybody,

My wife bought me this sweet Butch Vallotton sub-hilt fighter from Spyderco for my birfday. I have wanted this blade since I first saw it in the March 2012 issue of Tactical Knives.

Here is my matching slingshot. It's got a 1/4" alu core with G-10 scales, aluminum bolsters and sub-hilt. I used Eric's (metro) idea of brass flower nuts pressed into the core and screws, along with G-Flex epoxy to bond it together. Much thanks to Can-Opener for the tip about the variable speed control. Made routing the G-10 a breeze. Sanded to 2000 grit and polished with black then white buffing compound on a lose buffing wheel.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice knife!

Great job on the shooter, they look fantastic together! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a beautiful combo! 

Great work man


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BEST! Dibs on SSOTM Nom!

Once you go with screws to align scales...you'll never go back to pins.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool looks K.A.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt. You put on your jeweler's loop and created a gem. It is tactical looking, strong as an ox, ergonomic and, well, a very fine job...a no muss no fuss straight shooter.

For those who may think Matt is just a HDPE recycler, think again, you ought to see the walking sticks he hand carved with incredible detail. He is certainly what anyone can call multi talented.

The metal core SSs will fetch a nice market..they are totally marketable. Just out of curiosity, how long did it take you? I realize first time projects are more lengthy regarding time because of the "wait a minute I gotta think this out" factor but just wondering.

Nice "set" with the knife too.

I like how you preserved the radius router bit's work instead of radiusing it all by hand to blend in...and the brush finish on the core lamination.

Wife gets an applause for getting you that blade too...very appealing blade..flick of the finger opening and the point is really sharpened at an increasing angle to assure the point is like a straight razor.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I have this knife and I think it's great. What an AWESOME combo!!!! Great work. Just Awesome! Very Classy.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just AWESOME!Nothing else to say.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like they came out of the same egg. Nice matching.


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

That is one sweet looking set! I think you should do more big boy slingshots and sell me one! :naughty:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice pair, enjoy!

jazz


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

There ya go Matt... I can see a spanking new core SS factory in the making.

Is aluminum soft enough to route? I guess it depends on the alloy...some is much harder than others. If you've a water jet outfit in/around/close to Charlotte...there ya go. Employ your own template designs and go to work.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice job on that sling, bro (& a fine taste in knives). That sling looks absolutely badáss!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Both are sweet.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic craftsmanship!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Big Boy!!!!!!  Mucho Nachos!!!!!  Excellent design match up


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I will name it "George". Cause I'm gonna hug it, pet it, and squeeze it as soon as I see it this weekend! Fantastic work Matt!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

The slingshot looks fantastic, and it goes very well with the knife. Stellar work.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Lord congratulations, exquisite set

:wub:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have words, awesome set, and great present from your wife!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great match! Great work!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow! That is an amazing build. Looks fantastic.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

straight ballin'

wonderful set man.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, great work. Never leave home without both in your pocket I bet


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!! Congratulations


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh Mama! That is some solid gear. Fit for a special agent or something.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

It's all been said, but here's mine....

That set is matched perfectly!! It looks like they were made together in the first place!!

That is some beautiful beautiful (Did I mention beautiful??) work there brother!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Davey Like !!! I want one!!!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

What a great pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

"What a great pair!"

I got smacked the last time I said that :naughty:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great!!! Amazing work!!!

Definitely Boys Toys!!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

What do you call the design?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, that's so nice! Sleek, shiny, and classy as he!!. Beautiful work!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> What do you call the design?


This is my Fugetaboutit frame.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

:banana:!

Rip


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Very nice design!

Rip


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

LOVE IT! stunning mate.


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

GREAT JOB


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Great job! Beautiful set. PC


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

That SS exudes testosterone everywhere

Masssterrrr !!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

DUDE I MISSED THIS. holy smokes man that is absolutely insanely cool. well done!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Sweet Spydie!! Nice work on the slingshot.


----------

